# icloud et AirMail



## phcm64100 (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour 

je n arrive pas a creer mon compte mail icloud sur AirMail

ca marche tres bien sur Mail, 
je me connecte sur icloud aussi avec les identifiants mais rien à faire sur AirMail

voici l erreur

merci de votre aide


----------



## mokuchley (1 Avril 2020)

preferences système => compte internet => ajouter un autre compte


----------



## phcm64100 (1 Avril 2020)

Merci mais ca je sais faire mais marche pas


----------



## LaJague (1 Avril 2020)

Ça te dit que on user/pwd n’est pas bon


----------



## kasimodem (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Les paramètres IMAP pour les comptes iCloud sont ICI.
Attention, comme mentionné, si vous avez activé la double authentification sur votre compte Apple, il faudra d'abord générer un mot de passe d'application spécifique à Airmail.


----------



## phcm64100 (1 Avril 2020)

il faudra d'abord générer un mot de passe d'application spécifique à Airmail.

Comment fait on ca ??

merci


----------



## kasimodem (1 Avril 2020)

Sérieusement ?


----------



## phcm64100 (1 Avril 2020)

Super, merci bcp ai réussi


----------

